# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  The King of Kings

## Lady mkrj58

Well I am finally Getting the Mexican Black King Snake, I have been searching for 1 year and they sale out quick , Hit pay dirt To night lol I had a friend that had one and he was like a puppy dog very friendly and personable.  :Snake:

----------


## distaff

Good for you.  
Are they difficult to breed, or something?  

I've noticed the same with black milk snakes - one of the coolest things out there, and only heard good things about them from their keepers...yet, you can never find any!

Obviously, keep us updated. :Smile:

----------


## Lady mkrj58

They sell  real fast, I don't know about the breeding sol ? Ill know by noon Im reading a Great Book I bought at Amazon for my ever growing Library in the Clouds. And if any one here has experience with these 2  snakes please chime in.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Zincubus

> Well I am finally Getting the Mexican Black King Snake, I have been searching for 1 year and they sale out quick , Hit pay dirt To night lol I had a friend that had one and he was like a puppy dog very friendly and personable.


Good pick up  !    Mine is also super friendly but I've read reports that some can be feisty ...   Maybe we got lucky !

He's a pyscho at feeding time , though as all my Kings are ( apart from the King x Milk hybrid weirdly ) .

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I better go look at the Black milk snake


Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I really enjoy King Snakes ,  and I will work with my little fella.

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Well it seems old man winter is to cold to ship, I hope it warms up a bit in Indiana and Here in Western Oregon

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## chip07

I have a black milk very laid back friendly snake. She hasn't completed her color change yet but she's getting there slowly! She's been getting thick recently too. I don't keep her on any heat just room temperature for her. My room is anywhere from 70 to 78 depending on the weather.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nice. I finally have 1.1 MBKs too.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Caspian

I have a Cal. King - and he's pretty mellow. Certainly not black, though! He's a high-yellow albino.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-02-2016)

----------

